# review of Taurus 1911 in 9mm



## Jed Henson

Got a review up by Walt Rauch on the 9mm version of the Taurus 1911. Here's an interesting excerpt discussing the magazine:

"Interestingly, Taurus engineers have their own idea of what a 9mm 1911 magazine should look like. The two supplied magazines have polished and blackened metal bodies with matching cartridge witness holes on either side numbered 2-9. The follower is one-piece polymer and colored yellow. The polymer base plate is removable, retained by an inner metal plate. The magazine is marked "MADE IN BRAZIL."

Next, two longitudinal grooves run the length of the body forward of the witness holes. The grooves are intended to prevent the loaded 9mm cartridges from shifting forward and back. This shifting is one of the causes of malfunctions in 9mm-chambered 1911s-the 1911 design, as great as it has proven to be with now over a century of use, is simply not 9mm friendly.

Magazines used successfully from left to right: Colt, Springfield Armory, Wilson Combat and Taurus.

The original fix done by Colt featured a spacer at the rear of the magazine. I have magazines from Springfield Armory that have a groove down the front face of the nine-round magazine; a Wilson Combat magazine, which uses a combination of rear spacer and vertical side grooving; and Para magazines, which follow the Colt pattern. I used these with this sample gun and all worked, but I can't say this will apply to your 1911.

One more note: There's some confusion on the Internet about the following information that was on the Taurus Web site regarding magazines for the 9mm 1911: "&#8230;.We're now offering our popular 1911 model with 9+1 (11+1 with extended magazine)&#8230;" I contacted the Taurus PR representative who advised me this is not correct. [There's] "No such mag!" was the emphatic reply."

Here's his range report:

"Now to the range work. I was very curious to find out if I had a serious 1911-one that reliably functions with most ammunition brands and bullet types-or a prima donna that will only work with one or two ammunition choices (as does my personal Series 70 Colt).

Doing accuracy work, my shots hit low when I used the front sight outline when sighting, but shot to point-of-aim if I used the white dot insert in the sight. As an aside, I find these dots in the rear sight to be a distraction to such accuracy work because my eye wants to focus on them rather than the dot in the front sight. (Hint: Magic Marker cures this problem.)

The 1911 B-9 I shot was not choosy about ammunition, at least what I and my friends fired, which included Remington Golden Saber 147-grain JHP, CCI Speer Gold Dot 124-grain +P, Federal 124-grain Hydra-Shok JHP, Black Hills 124-grain JHP and Hornady 124-grain Critical Defense HP/XTP. Plus Cor-Bon Performance Match 147-grain JRN and Winchester 124-grain NATO JRN, along with economy 115-grain ammo from Remington, Federal and Winchester, as well as lead-bullet reloads.

Of course, accuracy varied by shooter, running from one large 4″ group to a couple of keeper 1.5″ five-shot clusters. Groups at 20 yards fell mainly in the 2″-3″ range, with the occasional group of 1.5″ using 147-grain Cor-Bon Performance Match and 1.75″ with Hornady 124-grain JHP/XTP.

Here are the accuracy results from five-shot groups fired at 20 yards while seated using a gun bag rest for support:

* Black Hills (remanufactured) 124-grain JRN: 2.75″ group
* Cor-Bon Performance Match 147-grain JRN: 1.5″ group
* Hornady Custom 124-grain JHP/XTP: 1.75″ group

The trigger pull was OK. Out of the box, it measured 5.75 lbs., and after extended shooting it dropped to 5.25 lbs."

Full article is here: Taurus 1911 Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## benwhita33

Taurus PT111 Milineum 9mm Review part 3/4: Taurus PT111 Milineum 9mm Review part 3/4 - KendinCos


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, curious to see how the gun holds up over time. I've seen many reports of the various small parts breaking on the Taurus 1911s pretty easily.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I've had my share of problems with Taurus, and had luck with some too. Really though anyone want to spend $580 plus dollars on one to roll the dice? too many good 1911 out there with a good rep!


----------



## DriftingOkie

I bought one of these 1911 in 9mm about a year ago and have had no probems with it. It cycles everything I put in it. Love the gun!


----------



## celt

One of those is in my short list.


----------

